# My mate Insurance went up even though it's wasn't his fault



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

My friend had an accident last year as the other driver pulled out and hit the rear quater panel, when he got a quote on one those car insurance comparison websites this is the results he got 

A: Quote with no claim £1385
B: Quote with Claim (Not my fault) £1861
C: Quote with Claim (My Fault) £2047

What i really don't understand is why does Car Insurance Increase even though it's not your fault?


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep its true. Unfortunately statistics have proven those who have had an accident thats not your fault are more likely to have an accident in the future compared with someone who hasnt had any accidents.

Dont work in the field first hand but work in analytics and know people who work on risk models for insurance co's


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

On the Japanese and performance cars we have exclusive delegated schemes with insurers and if you fit the critera, they do not load the premium for non fault claims.

If you want to get your friend to call me, I am more than happy to offer a quotation.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys for your reply, he has already got covered now but will ask him to give you call next year, when i sell my car and get an R32 GTR i will definately give you a call. Thanks again


----------

